# Any one heard of Geneza pharmaceuticals



## Southjers (Apr 18, 2015)

I was wondering how their test e and winstrol are but am not to famliar with them has anyone used their products before


----------



## CCCP (Apr 19, 2015)

I've heard great things about official Geneza but there are also a crap load of knock offs and fakes, gotta make sure your source is legit


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 19, 2015)

Never heard of them


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't suppose it's a coincidence that every day somebody new is coming in plugging naps and geneza. They come in, make a few posts, then disappear just like the money that people send.


----------



## Southjers (Apr 19, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I don't suppose it's a coincidence that every day somebody new is coming in plugging naps and geneza. They come in, make a few posts, then disappear just like the money that people send.


 I don't see how this answers my question I'm just trying to see if anyone has used them and if they are g2g simple as that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2015)

Their oils are crap and the orals are hit and miss.


----------



## TheExperiment (Apr 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Their oils are crap and the orals are hit and miss.



bingo. 

A person on meso had received a bottle of Tren and it was pure black. It looked like motor oil. Their orals were good around 5 years ago when I tried them but on the boards, they seem to be hit or miss nowdays. A lot of people have had issues with their injectables as well.

Geneza was an amazing company when they first came out years ago and Naps only carried them but once Naps started to carry different brands and become bigger, Geneza wen downhill.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope!

Anyone ever heard of McDonalds? Heard some good things about their burgers


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

Southjers said:


> I don't see how this answers my question I'm just trying to see if anyone has used them and if they are g2g simple as that



You are full of shit and a ****ing liar.  You come here and your first post is asking about a shit lab!


----------



## Southjers (Apr 19, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> You are full of shit and a ****ing liar.  You come here and your first post is asking about a shit lab!


 ahahah dude what am I lying about if it's a bad lab I won't go with them must be Shootin tren ace gettin that grumpy ovr me askin a question


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 19, 2015)

They are crap.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not angry at all.  It was your first post.  A simple search produced several results.  If you were sincere, you would have taken a much different approach.  You are a shill for a shit lab and you know it.  Either that or you are really stupid.  So stupid that you'd have to be reminded to breathe.  Which is it?  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?searchid=1072869


----------



## Southjers (Apr 19, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I'm not angry at all.  It was your first post.  A simple search produced several results.  If you were sincere, you would have taken a much different approach.  You are a shill for a shit lab and you know it.  Either that or you are really stupid.  So stupid that you'd have to be reminded to breathe.  Which is it?  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?searchid=1072869


My fault man I just wanted the most recent info about them cuz my buddy bought sum (hasn't ran it yet ) but wanted to sell it to me cheap but I never heard of them but your right I didn't search around here before the post but also I'm not no dam shill for a company I'm jus tryna See what was upp


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 19, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I'm not angry at all.  It was your first post.  A simple search produced several results.  If you were sincere, you would have taken a much different approach.  You are a shill for a shit lab and you know it.  Either that or you are really stupid.  So stupid that you'd have to be reminded to breathe.  Which is it?  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search.php?searchid=1072869



I doubt he's a shill bro, I'm guessing a 22 yr old from South Jersey


----------



## Seeker (Apr 20, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with the op here. Chill out on flaming the dude. Wtf?! He asked a legitimate question in the right forum. keep the flaming to the scam scum, not dudes coming on here looking for help.


----------



## conan (Apr 20, 2015)

Heard of them, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I see nothing wrong with the op here. Chill out on flaming the dude. Wtf?! He asked a legitimate question in the right forum. keep the flaming to the scam scum, not dudes coming on here looking for help.



Four posts, all in this thread, all on the heels of 4 or 5 other guys coming in here just to plug the same lab.  Maybe he's legitimate, but like I said, a quick search of Geneza brought up 2 pages of threads.  If he was as sincere as you say, I'm betting he would've started there.  If I am wrong, I apologize.  The pattern just coincidentally fits.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 24, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I don't suppose it's a coincidence that every day somebody new is coming in plugging naps and geneza. They come in, make a few posts, then disappear just like the money that people send.



Damn I'm so happy I found this forum i would have been out about $500 if I didn't admit I was getting desperate but glad Ive come to the realization to take my time and keep my hard earned money!


----------

